# Brand New baby -what a surprise



## Crazy1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are three pictures of my new baby Greek.
I found it Sat. morning in the outside enclosure. What a surprise. No name as yet still thinking about one.

Mom-Dad and Baby
[img=640x480]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff78/crazzy1-/DSCF0749.jpg[/img]

First Drink
[img=640x480]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff78/crazzy1-/DSCF0694.jpg[/img]

Me holding baby
[img=640x480]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff78/crazzy1-/DSCF0785.jpg[/img]

My guest is it is about 4 days to a week old.


----------



## LeopardLover (Nov 6, 2007)

How Cool!!! Congratz on the little one. Is there any sign of more or was it just this little guy?


----------



## cvalda (Nov 6, 2007)

OH MY GAWD! He's sooooooo precious! What a WONDERFUL suprise! I want it to happen that way for me... just a sudden SURPRISE... 'cause I can't imagine the anticipation and excitement of all that WAITING for an egg to hatch! ROFL!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh wow! How cool is that! What a fun surprise!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow! Early Christmas at your place. How exciting both in you have the sweet little guy and that your pair are producing!! Time to have a major celebration!

You know that thread about I want! I want! well I want a yard like yours....well actually would rather have pnutsdad's yard and find a wee DT just strolling around. You two are so lucky!!

Will be fun watching him grow up, because we know your going to keep us up-to-date with lots of pictures...hint....hint.

Really am happy for ya!


----------



## Josh (Nov 6, 2007)

whatta cutie


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 6, 2007)

The hatchling looks great.  Your adults aren't Golden greeks though. They are from Jordan, Israel area. I bred mine for the first time this year. I've had 5 hatchlings and 2 more eggs left to hatch. All the hatchling are the chocolate brown color like yours.
Mine laid clutches of 2 and 3 eggs, so there may be another hatchling or 2 around. 

Danny


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Nov 6, 2007)

Lucky!!!!


----------



## wayne.bob (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## barbie69 (Nov 7, 2007)

WOW!!That is an AWESOME surprise!! Congrats on the little cutie!!


----------



## T-P (Nov 8, 2007)

so cute! so tiny!


----------



## Cam (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh my! He's as cute as a button!


----------



## PATMAN (Nov 9, 2007)

Conrats! 

What a wonderful surprise! Thanks for sharing them with us!!!


----------



## Cam (Nov 10, 2007)

Any name yet?


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 12, 2007)

Cam said:


> Any name yet?



Well I'm thinking Comet but not sure yet- I have a few in the running.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Nov 12, 2007)

AWE its sooo cute and tiny...congrats!


----------



## Cam (Nov 12, 2007)

Crazy1 said:


> Cam said:
> 
> 
> > Any name yet?
> ...



Sounds like you are going for the fun and origional Hey, you could do a first and middle name if your torn between two...let us know.


----------

